# Hot ditch



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

anyone have any suggestions as to where to fish around there. I will be putting my boat in at that large boat yard close to the steel bridge and am not sure if I should head back towards 64 or go towards the plant. This will be my first time fishing there with my 17 foot center console. Any suggestions would be much appreciated :fishing:


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Just my opinion but it's just a little late for the ditch. The water in the southern branch has warmed up enough in the past few weeks so much that the fish have spread back out. If you want to fish that part of the river then fish it all, any point drop-off or any other spot that looks fishy. Other than that I'd consider other spots like Rudee, Lynnhaven or the bridge tunnels. JMHO


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

I would say just fish everywhere until you find them. Try around the high rise bridge , the hot ditch the cove area , some people have been trolling towards deep creek and doing well but that has been a couple weeks ago. My last couple of trips have caught a lil bit of everything in there even a cobia and a blue runner believe it or not.I hear the specks head out towards the end of march and a guy from oceans east said they were still catching grey trout there too. Good luck.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Took my boat to the bay today and fished both tunnels and dint get as much as a bite on my finger mullet or jigs. Hmmmm running out of ideas but I think I will still try the hot ditch


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

I just talked to a buddy of mine that fished the mouth of the dtch lastnight fom 8-midnight and caught one keeper speck 19" several under 14" , 1 - 16" grey trout , 2 catfish around 2-3lb. and a couple of small spot all on cut mullet. Anyone else heard of catching cats around there ? He said there were crab pots everywhere and even a couple in the ditch itself.I have heard people talking about going further upto deep creek and catch cats but I have never been up that far yet.


----------



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

I fished from the shore there by the boatyard one day last week. Caught a nice 3# speck and a FAT 18" flounder.
I have a stupid question--are fish caught from that area safe to eat, or does everybody catch & release?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

its not a dumb question...i'd say go for it...people who say no think that they stay there year round its more of a winter retreat for them where they can go to stay warm...fish that are caught/tagged there are caught later in the year all over...the fish are fine from there....


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*hey mud*



mud said:


> Took my boat to the bay today and fished both tunnels and dint get as much as a bite on my finger mullet or jigs. Hmmmm running out of ideas but I think I will still try the hot ditch


I fished friday north of Kiptopeke and caught two doggies and a 21.5" flounder. Still early but have had some good Spring days in that area.

Definitely you would want to put in at Kipto.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah caught my first fish of the year off the new boat and was only a 12 inch croaker but hey it was nice to get some pullage. Caught him in the current under the moniter merrimac bridge tunnel on shrimp. Going out tomorrow due to the 75 degree weather they are predicting


----------

